# Wingshooter RH Walnut TTF Slingshot Review



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Good Day All,

Just wanted to give a big shout out to Roger, for an outstanding shooter. I got a RH, walnut, with TTF set up, and this is a very comfortable, accurate and fun to shoot shooter. Took a few shots to get lined up, but it is really fast and fun. It is nice when you don't have to worry about fliers, fork hits or RTS; can just keep shooting and having fun. The set up process is pretty simple as well. Highly recommend these shooters. Peace!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations and have fun !


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice looking shooter! I love Roger's work.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

yup it is a great shooter...No worry about forks hits!!!..hey my friend let me tell ya I can do it ..I have over 20 hits on my RH frame....

But I was doing alot of things wrong for shooting...for me I have to shoot it straight up...I can not shoot it sideways..no matter what I do

that's how I get fork hits.....

Any way my friend enjoy the great shooter..yup very accurate...sorry to ramble on..~AKAOldmiser


----------

